# wreched retro robot costume



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That looks FABULOUS!! Great job on the mask and hands. If they have a contest, you should be a shoe-in


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

thanks! it's amazing what you can do with one pack of $4 aluminum flashing, $3 cheap costume gloves, nut's bolts, and hot glue! the rest i had as i ride a motorcycle. =P


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

That's really cool - maybe go grab a cheapo toy 'laser gun' or something like that for the contest.


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

That. is. AWESOME!!! I really like the retro look of it, and the gloves are killer. Great, great job!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

like a ray gun huh? with the blinky lights and sounds. HA that'd be funny. just might do that! oh with what time AH!


----------



## MildAvaholic (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks cool!! But if youre wearing it to the bar, how are you supposed to drink??


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

That looks fantastic. It's hard to believe that you weren't using a metal bender and such. That looks like a big dollar item. Way to go.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

it has a hole in the bottom jaw inset so you can see it. a straw fits through it and goes right to my mouth! oh, this robot is powered by the sauce! it helps him be wretched! lol


thanks growler!


----------



## unclemoe (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't see how the word 'wretched' applies here. Way cool.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh my god! That is amazing looking! It really has that 1970's 1980's B-movie look! In fact,it makes me think of the movie Westworld, you know , with Yul Brenner as the Western themed android that goes haywire.


----------

